# ROTP PLT offers.....



## zorro (26 Jan 2007)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if anyone knows when ROTP PLT offers should be expected?? The Captain at my CFRC said that completion of ASC is irrelevant in terms of getting an offer...(apparently you can get conditional offers without having even attended ASC yet). Should I expect to hear something around March-April timeframe?? (I just don't want to be calling the CFRC every 2 weeks at this point when an offer could be months away). Also, if you are not selected do they inform you anyway, or do you just assume your file wasn't a winner?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## SupersonicMax (26 Jan 2007)

When I went though (7 yrs ago), I got my offer end of may April without completion of ASC

Max

Edit:  I got my offer in April not May, sorry.


----------



## Meridian (26 Jan 2007)

Were you applying first year ROTP?  RMC or Civilian?

5 years ago when I applied, the calls were done for 1st year ROTP candidates for RMC in April.  Except that ROTP for upper years and some civilian were done year round.


----------



## Astrodog (26 Jan 2007)

Im in the same boat, from what I was told the ROTP board sits Feb 20 and can expect more information 2-4wks thereafter.


----------



## Sf2 (27 Jan 2007)

12 yrs ago when I applied, ROTP announcements came out in May - just before exams in High School


----------



## kincanucks (27 Jan 2007)

Ask your CFRC/D when they expect to here something and you will be told when they do and you will hear either way.  Especially when they want to offer you a combat arms position instead. ;D


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (27 Jan 2007)

> The Captain at my CFRC said that completion of ASC is irrelevant in terms of getting an offer...(apparently you can get conditional offers without having even attended ASC yet).


I had an conditional offer before going to Trenton. Obviously (because of my name) I'm not a Pilot but it does happen.



> Ask your CFRC/D when they expect to here something and you will be told when they do and you will hear either way.  Especially when they want to offer you a combat arms position instead.


HAHAHA! Sorry but that is hilarious; thanks for the laugh. "If it doesn't work out, you can always join us in the field". I heard that everytime I went into the recruiting centre. And they were right !

Good luck Zorro.  :cheers:


----------



## zorro (28 Jan 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. 

Astrodog, I'm currious to know what your academic grades are like if you wouldn't mind sharing with me. You can msg me if you'd prefer not to post, but I just want to get an idea of what other people are applying with.

A friend of mine applied 2 years ago for ROTP PLT with an 82% average and didn't get an offer, but then the following year he re-applied and they gave him an offer even though he had a lower average (78%)....mind you he was already done 1 year of university so I don't know how they account for the increased difficulty level of post-secondary courses as opposed to high school........

From what I've been able to gather, I don't think anyone really has an exact idea as to how they go about selecting and assessing applications. (I've asked a few different sources and they all end up giving pretty "general" answers as to the selection and weighting criteria). Go figure I guess eh.

Good luck Astrodog, have you attended ASC yet?


----------



## JesseWZ (28 Jan 2007)

Zorro, I believe there are several threads in the Recruiting- ROTP-RMC- board that discuss the application process for ROTP. Give those an eye, you may be able to glean some info there. That being said, I got my call I believe in April. 
Cheers and good luck on your application.


----------



## Sf2 (28 Jan 2007)

I find it bizzare that people are calling them "offers" these days - In my day, they just call and say that you're accepted!!

But an Offer??  Are you planning on thinking about it??


----------



## Meridian (28 Jan 2007)

SF2 said:
			
		

> I find it bizzare that people are calling them "offers" these days - In my day, they just call and say that you're accepted!!
> 
> But an Offer??  Are you planning on thinking about it??



The CFRC's call them Offers, because that is what they are... Job Offers...  but I catch your drift...  and actually, from what Ive heard, a few people do indeed turn down ROTP offers...


----------



## Astrodog (28 Jan 2007)

the application process is long and drawn out, things can change in that time... better they turn them down then realize it isn't their cup at IAP


----------



## zorro (28 Jan 2007)

Good point on the offer thing, but like astro said, theres a lot of good reasons someone can change their mind about this. Especially given that its nearly 9-10 months from the time you can first apply to the time when you actually hear something.......


----------

